# Blackwater 5-1



## collinscraft2 (Sep 11, 2009)

The wife and I put in at Bagdad ramp at 6:00. We went south to the mouth of the bay. By 6:45 she had a 25" red, and I caught a small speck. In the next hour we caught 4 11-13" bass, 1 bluegill. The total for the day was 1 red, 4specks, 5 bass, and 1 bluegill. Back on the trailer at 11:30 due to fuel issues. I hope to have that fixed this morning so we can go to Escambia today. No pics because I still need to figure out how to post from my phone. Will add them later. She had a blast and is a believer in the Rapala Shad raps.


----------



## tips n tails (Mar 2, 2011)

nice report, plus 1 on the shad raps


----------



## redfishinfool (May 2, 2012)

collinscraft2 said:


> The wife and I put in at Bagdad ramp at 6:00. We went south to the mouth of the bay. By 6:45 she had a 25" red, and I caught a small speck. In the next hour we caught 4 11-13" bass, 1 bluegill. The total for the day was 1 red, 4specks, 5 bass, and 1 bluegill. Back on the trailer at 11:30 due to fuel issues. I hope to have that fixed this morning so we can go to Escambia today. No pics because I still need to figure out how to post from my phone. Will add them later. She had a blast and is a believer in the Rapala Shad raps.


HEY BABY!!!! You forgot to tell them about the BIG OLE speck I caught before I caught the BIG OLE RED!!! I also caught two keeper bass on the way back to the landing!! It was the BEST day on BLKwater that we have ever had!! OK, he caught the most..... But I caught THE BIGGEST!!!! Shazamm!!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## bassn8ed (Sep 19, 2009)

*good*

cool names. lets do a fish fry in June with everyone else bringing the supplies. I am talking the WHOLE family.....


----------

